# Reg Force Transfer Memo



## Slumsofsackville (6 Mar 2004)

Can you help me, Im trying to write up a memo for my reg force transfer.

DO I put the MOC I like to go into, or just Reg force transfer.

Im thinking army weapon tech or Driver. 

Ive never written on b4, can you help me?

Thanks
Robert


----------



## Fishbone Jones (6 Mar 2004)

Your best bet, and by far the easiest route. Use your chain of command and ask for an assisting officer or go the same route and ask your CSM for direction, that‘s what they‘re for. Much better and the most expedient. Good luck.


----------



## Slumsofsackville (6 Mar 2004)

True, and be alot faster.


----------



## meni0n (7 Mar 2004)

I just wrote memo with title component transfer asking to transfer to reg force. You can state MOC of your choice in the memo if you wish but you will be writing down your 3 choices in the paperwork that will be coming your way.


----------



## Yeoman (7 Mar 2004)

I just asked the company clerk to set up mine. only paper work I saw was to update my data capture sheet.
Greg


----------



## MJP (7 Mar 2004)

Mine was quite simple as well....One line stating that I wish to do a CT.

KISS works great on memos.


----------



## meni0n (7 Mar 2004)

Maybe it‘s because I‘m not part of the Primary Reserve that I have to do paperwork.


----------



## sinblox (7 Mar 2004)

What is there other than Pres for reserves? I don‘t understand.


----------



## meni0n (7 Mar 2004)

Communication Reserve. It‘s not part of Primary reserve.


----------



## MJP (7 Mar 2004)

What he means is sigs is under a different command than regular reserve units.

Regardless of trade/command you should always write up things like this and keep a copy of it for yourself.  Sect Comds, WOs, Plt Comds, OCs and COs will all minute the memo and it should eventually get back to you. This provides you with a paper trail and a bit o‘ CYA.


----------



## willy (8 Mar 2004)

Menion: Regardless of the fact that you are a member of the Communications Reserve, you are nonetheless part of the Primary Reserve.  Comm Reservists are not part of the Militia, or Army Reserve: I think this is the distinction that you are getting confused about.

The Primary Reserve is composed of all active (Class A/B) reservists, whether they be Militia, Naval Reserve, Air Reserve, or Comm Reserve.  This is as opposed to the Supplementary Reserve, which I believe (someone correct me if I‘m not 100% right on this) is subdivided into the Supplemental Holding Reserve and the Supplemental Ready Reserve, both of which are composed of inactive former CF members who agree to join the Supp Res so that they could be quickly reactivated in the event of a major emergency.


----------



## Eowyn (8 Mar 2004)

The CIC is also part of the Reserves but not the Primary Reserves.


----------



## Gryphon (8 Mar 2004)

Yeah.. it‘s something like that... Although we do wear the cross-swords on our name tapes, we‘re still not part of the Army reserve, or the navy reserve, or the Air reserve...

The Sup. Reserves is a list on which everyone who has released is on for 2 years. It‘s basically a list that they call to say "By the way. Your @$$ belongs to us again, kit up, and get yourself to your armory" and after that 2 years, i think you can still opt to be on that list...


----------



## Slumsofsackville (8 Mar 2004)

K, So keep it Simple


----------



## Slumsofsackville (8 Mar 2004)

Im having problems with a closing sentance.

Any luck?


----------



## Michael OLeary (8 Mar 2004)

If you‘ve made your case, try just closing it with a final para stating simply "Fideliter"


----------



## George Wallace (8 Mar 2004)

"For your consideration, Sir."


----------



## Slumsofsackville (8 Mar 2004)

> MEMORANDUM
> 
> 1000-1
> 
> ...


** Are my info.Is this Good Enough.


----------



## meni0n (9 Mar 2004)

Hmm.. I believe it‘s 6 spaces.


----------



## Slumsofsackville (9 Mar 2004)

My memo format is 7..


----------

